# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کسی می دونه  من باید چیکار کنم ؟؟؟؟ سال 88-89 پیش بودم ولی  فارغ التحصیلی 93-94 !!!!!

## rez657

98
کسی می دونه  من باید چیکار کنم ؟؟؟؟
من سال 88_89  پیش خوندم ولی بعد  کنکور ک قبول نشدم نرفتم دنبالش و مدرسه هم برام فارغ التحصیلی  اقدام نکرده بود ادامای شریفی ان  :Yahoo (110):  یعنی  پرونده ام همون جا خابید  تا اینکه سال 94 رفتم دنبالش و با 94 ی ها برا  منم فارغ التحصیلی اومده 
و نمراتم تطبیق خورده و برای همین در دیپ کد   هیچ نمره ای ندارم  ؟؟ آموزش پرورشم می گه چون تطبیق زدی نمره نداری یعنی  نباید داشته باشی !!!! 
آیا من باید  موقع  ثبت نام بزنم  مدرک پیش قبل از 91  بودم  ؟؟؟ کسی می دونه   البته روی کارنامه پیشم نوشته 93-94   ولی با کدی ک می ده برا ثبت نام نمی ره  

130

----------

